# Revision of Incision...help!!



## gurtmurt79 (Feb 2, 2010)

Not quite sure how to code this. Any help would be appreciated. 

I coded the excision of neuroma 64782, does that look correct? Im not quite sure how to code the revision of incision. Please help!

Preoperative Diagnosis: 
1.	Prior carpal tunnel release.
2.	Incisional tenderness with nodular tissue along the incision line consistent with a subcutaneous neuroma.
3.	Postoperative MRI scan revealing no residual median nerve compression in the carpal tunnel.       
Postoperative Diagnosis: Same.     

Procedure:  
1.	Revision of carpal tunnel release incision.
2.	Excision of subcutaneous nodule consistent with neuroma


----------



## tbuxton (Feb 2, 2010)

Because the documentation doesn't state that this IS a neuroma, only that it's a subcutaneous nodule "consistent with" a neuroma, I would not use a neuroma excision code, but would instead use:

25075 Excision, tumor, soft tissue of orearm and/or wrist area, subcutaneous; less than 3 cm

There is no need to code the "incision revision" separately, as it merely describes the approach to the excision.


----------

